# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Regina 3D Launcher – Launcher 3D đẹp mắt cho Android

## tungldhdonga1

*SPB 3D Shell là một Launcher có các hiệu ứng ba chiều đẹp mắt, tuy nhiên lại tính phí khá cao và không chạy được trên một số dòng máy cũ. Vậy tại sao chúng ta không tìm một ứng dụng khác tính năng gần như tương đương nhưng lại miễn phí và có tính tương thích cao hơn? Regina 3D Launcher chính là ứng dụng mà chúng ta đang tìm kiếm.*

​Regina 3D Launcher là một ứng dụng trong bộ Regina. Các ứng dụng còn lại đó là Regina ToDo App, Regina Weather App. Các ứng dụng này khá tốt, quan trọng hơn là chúng tích hợp hoàn hảo với Regina 3D Launcher. Regina 3D Launcher sẽ làm bạn thích thú với các hiệu ứng đẹp mắt khi chuyển giữa những HomeScreen với nhau, hiệu ứng với các widget đi kèm như đồng hồ xoay số, widget “xoắn” khi chúng ta truy cập vào tùy chỉnh,… Ngoài ra, ứng dụng còn hỗ trợ các HomeScreen ẩn thông qua tính năng Secret Workspace. Đặc biệt, ứng dụng có thể chỉnh hình nền riêng biệt cho từng HomeScreen. 

Regina 3D Launcher cho phép bạn duyệt các ứng dụng theo chiều cuộng ngang. Khi di chuyển, các ứng dụng và những con số phía trên màn hình cũng thể hiện các hiệu ứng đẹp mắt. Hình nền phía sau cũng góp phần làm chiếc điện thoại của bạn thêm đẹp.

​_Nếu quan tâm, bạn có thể tải tại đây. Ứng dụng hoàn toàn miễn phí, tương thích từ Android 2.1 trở đi (không hỗ trợ Android Honeycomb)._ *Không nên sử dụng nếu máy bạn quá yếu (không có bộ xử lí đồ họa mạnh mẽ, CPU xung nhịp thấp, các dòng máy Android cấp thấp) hoặc quá cũ vì máy bạn sẽ chạy chậm đi rất nhiều.*

*Các mẹo sử dụng:*
+ Ở lần đầu khởi chạy, bạn sẽ cảm thấy máy khá chậm chạp. Khởi động lại là ứng dụng sẽ hoạt động bình thường.

+ Để kích hoạt tính năng Secret Workspace, bạn truy cập vào Menu > Regina Settings > Secret Workspace. Trong hộp thoại hiện ra, số 1 ứng với góc màn hình bên trái, số 2 là góc màn hình bên phải. Tương tự cho hai nút số 3 và 4. Muốn kích hoạt Secret Workspace khi nhấn vào góc màn hình nào, bạn chọn vào số tương ứng. Để thoát khỏi Secret Workspace khi đang ở màn hình HomeScreen, nhấn và giữ lâu nút Back trên thiết bị của bạn.



​+ Khi chuyển giữa các HomeScreen, nếu bạn trượt ngang rồi tiếp tục giữ ngón tay, hiệu ứng loop sẽ xuất hiện cho bạn duyệt qua các HomeScreen.

​+ Regina có nhiều hình nền chất lượng cao và cũng rất đẹp mắt. Để thêm chúng vào Regina 3D Launcher, bạn tải ứng dụng Regina Default Theme trên Market. Sau khi cài đặt, truy cập vào Menu > Wallpaper > Regina Theme rồi chọn hình nền mong muốn. Bạn có thể chỉnh hình nền cho từng HomeScreen. 

​+ Để có thể thêm danh sách việc cần làm vào widget ToDo của Regina 3D Launcher, bạn phải tải ứng dụng Regina ToDo trên Market. Các widget có thể được điều chỉnh kích thước bằng cách nhấn vào biểu tượng chấm than, chọn Change widget row count rồi thiết lập kích thước mong muốn.

​+ Nếu ứng dụng hoạt động chậm (nhất là trên các thiết bị cũ và không có bộ xử lí đồ họa mạnh, bạn vào Menu > Regina Settings, ở trường 3D Effect, tắt tất cả tùy chọn trong mục Reflection (đổ bóng) và Expansion (Hiệu ứng khi tắt, mở ứng dụng). Tốc độ sẽ cải thiện đáng kể sau khi chúng ta tắt tùy chọn này.

​

----------

